# Issues with blue tooth in 2014 Cruze LTZ RS



## KenR (Aug 1, 2016)

Has anyone encountered issues with their Cruze and the bluetooth skipping when playing music. I thought it was maybe the latest Android update on my phone but I had no issue when the phone was used for bluetooth in a 2017 Nissan Altima. Wondering if there's maybe a system update or something for the Cruze stereo. Thanks


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

KenR said:


> Wondering if there's maybe a system update or something for the Cruze stereo. Thanks


There was a update for the MyLink in the past few months. But all indications are you have to take it into a dealer to update. Hopefully you're still in B2B warranty.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

KenR said:


> Has anyone encountered issues with their Cruze and the bluetooth skipping when playing music. I thought it was maybe the latest Android update on my phone but I had no issue when the phone was used for bluetooth in a 2017 Nissan Altima. Wondering if there's maybe a system update or something for the Cruze stereo. Thanks


Hey KenR!

So sorry to hear you're experiencing skipping concerns with the Bluetooth in your Cruze. Have you had the chance to contact our Infotainment Customer Support team about this yet? They are highly trained and uniquely qualified to address all Infotainment related inquiries. Their phone number is (855) 478-7767, and they are available Monday through Saturday from 8 a.m. to 10 p.m. EST. If they are unable to address this for you, please let me know and I'd be more than happy to look into other options.

Sincerely,

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

